

Ask HN: Random idea ("gitfs") - cgs1019

It occurred to me that it would be useful to be able to edit configuration files and things (/etc stuff, etc.) with version control. Of course, there are all manner of backup systems, and maybe some amount of recoverability if you're clever/careful. But something seamless and easy (but unobtrusive; we don't need bits of .gits lying around everywhere) to allow one to say "hey, I'm gonna muck about in this folder, let's keep track of how things look from time to time" seems incredibly valuable! I guess I just want git-like semantics overlayed on arbitrary filesystem interactions quickly/effortlessly. Perhaps tying it into multiple machine management could be useful, too...Anyway, sounds like something fun to hack on. Just wondering if anyone else has ideas or suggestions to this effect.
======
cgs1019
Of course, this could be pulled off with a few good scripts; I dont' mean to
imply, by the title, that a filesystem need be written...just meant to convey
a sense for what I was imagining.

